# New to the board from Lincolnshire, Uk



## CharmingMice (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello, I only have a few mice at the moment, but coming back into colour breeding for myself. 
I bought my first mouse when I was 10 for 75p from a pet shop in Bradford... and from there with friends, started to breed mice for colour and size. I was often caught taking them into school :? 
Now, at 38 (  not sure how that happened) I still love mice. I do like the tans and satins, and have a few tans at the moment, and on the look out for a nice outcross to put to my little ladies. But there does seem to be a lacl of breeders in the Lincolnshire area... come to think of it, they does seem to be a lack of breeders all round. They dont seem as popular as they were when I was a kid. But I DO think they will get more popular as out pockets get lighter, as they are one of the cheapest, yet most entertaining pets I have ever kept!
I live with my lovely family in rural lincolnshire, and have three boys who do NOT share my passion for furries at all... I'm thinking I should have had a girl! lol

Anyway, that is my intro... and now for reading the rest of the board


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello
What a nice introduction  
Welcome to the forum. 
I am certain you will enjoy it on here, and soon find more mice to add to your collection


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.  
You should perhaps look into the National Mouse Club there. As I understand it, many of the UK breeders are members of the club, even if not online, or 'public' about it. I'm 39, and highly surprised about it when reminded.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## CharmingMice (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you for the lovely welcomes. I will find a link to the NMC and see if anybody is around me. I remember when I was young, every pet shop you went into had that lovely mousy smell and a fantastic array of colourful mice... but not now  I do not know one shop that sells them anymore.

My friend and myself would 'trade' mice for colours that we wanted to do to make sure our blood lines stayed nice a mixed, and I even remember in my wood work classes coping the glass front wooden cages you could get at the time (they would stink after just a few weeks as the wood was so thin lol) Mine came out less then squared... and was never quite able to house a mouse, but I was very proud of my 'attempt' lol

When I went away with my parents on holiday, they would always let me bring along a small mouse cage, so I could buy mice when we were on holiday, so my breeding had mice from Blackpool, to Lands End, to Yarmouth to Scotland... all sorts of places lol But it led some very large, very beautiful mice!

It is really nice to look through everybodies pictures and see their beautiful mice.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Naomi_lincs (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi there, I'm als in Lincolnshire and have realise there aren't any breeders here at all, have you managed to find any? Thanks v much


----------



## charming~mice (Oct 18, 2013)

had trouble getting onto the forum so made a new account but still the same person


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've just had mice collected by another returning mouser who lives in Boston.Numbers of mousers expanding in the Lincolnshire area


----------



## charming~mice (Oct 18, 2013)

Naomi_lincs said:


> Hi there, I'm als in Lincolnshire and have realise there aren't any breeders here at all, have you managed to find any? Thanks v much


It's been really hard finding breeders in Lincolnshire to be honest  Good look finding any really good one for quality mice.


----------



## redfinch (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi i'm from lincolnshire too! I don't have a mouse yet, (student budget problems!) but I know theres a local breeder/small pet shop in Lincoln on the high street, I think its called Critters Pet Boutique. The owner breeds them there and handles them from a young age so they're all lovely - i've held a few myself and theyre very inquisitive, healthy and friendly!
Hope that helps you!


----------

